# Stomach Virus Anyone?



## DeadBolt (Mar 27, 2004)

I just got hit with a massive stomach virus yesterday and haven't been able to keep ANYTHING down.  I thoght it might have been food poisoning but everyone in my house got it last night.  I haven't eaten in well over 30 hours.  NOTHING will stay down.  I tried normal food, I tried some whey, I can't even keep water down damnit, it all comes back up.  This really blows, and not until today can I keep minimal amounts of food down.  I dread shit like this and for so long I was illness free and out of the blue I get nailed.  I guess sometimes you just can't get away from all sicknesses huh.

Anyone else experince this lately?


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 27, 2004)

Oh god, I had food poisoning last month and I couldn't even drink a cup of water without hurling. It was nasty. All I could do was sleep for 2 days. It actually took a full week before I was completely back to normal and about 3 days before I moved to solid food. It sucks ass getting sick, but this is worse because it's not like you have a cold and are coughing. With this, you can't even really eat or train.


----------



## sentricyphen (Mar 27, 2004)

I feel your pain man, literally. i have the flu myself... i was proud that i hadnt even gotten a cold all fall & winter long, and here, on the first week of spring it hits me 

been taking extra glutamine, up to 40g.
tons of water...extra veggies &fruits,
making sure i dont skip meals...

i freaking slept all day long yesterday...this thing has me knocked out. feeling a little better today at least...im sitting up, walking around a little.


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 27, 2004)

With food poisoning, at least the toxic kind like mine was, sleep was actually the best thing to do. Too much activity, will prevent your immune system from kicking out the toxins. Sucks though.


----------



## GSXR750 (Mar 27, 2004)

A good friend of mine woke up two days ago with what sounds like the same thing.   He went to the doc, and was told that he has stomach virus thats going around and to wait it out.  No prescription -- lots a  time on the john. that sucks


----------



## sentricyphen (Mar 27, 2004)

i'm still not sure about the glutamine, but there are those on this site that swear by it...and of there are those that will tell you it is just taxing on the kidneys.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 27, 2004)

Yea the stomach virus is pretty much gone for tonight.  It just feels like I have a knot in my stomah but I am still eating.  

As for the glutamine, it didn't matter what I put into my stomach b/c within 10 minutes it was coming rite back up and getting flushed.  I tried the glut and every other vit I had but nothing helped.  The only thing that helped was for me to sleep cause I would feel a little better when I woke up because A-i had gotten use to the pain a lil or B-i had to throw up again which you always feel better rite after that.


----------



## sentricyphen (Mar 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DeadBolt *_
> Yea the stomach virus is pretty much gone for tonight.  It just feels like I have a knot in my stomah but I am still eating.
> 
> As for the glutamine, it didn't matter what I put into my stomach b/c within 10 minutes it was coming rite back up and getting flushed.  I tried the glut and every other vit I had but nothing helped.  The only thing that helped was for me to sleep cause I would feel a little better when I woke up because A-i had gotten use to the pain a lil or B-i had to throw up again which you always feel better rite after that.



yeah i just meant for those with colds ,flu etc

glad to hear your feeling better. im feeling prretty decenty myself. ill be lifting tommorow.  
it wasnt so bad i guess. i missed two workout days... and a couple of cardio days.. no biggie. i needed the rest.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sentricyphen *_
> yeah i just meant for those with colds ,flu etc
> 
> glad to hear your feeling better. im feeling prretty decenty myself. ill be lifting tommorow.
> it wasnt so bad i guess. i missed two workout days... and a couple of cardio days.. no biggie. i needed the rest.



Yea I missed a workout day and a cardio day myself.  But I sure didn't get rest heh.  I would have rather gone to the gym, there is no way I would rather stay home like that in pain then go to the gym lol.  I think in a few weeks though I may take a week off, almost feels like its time for another real break in the routine.


----------



## pu239 (Mar 28, 2004)

Don't know if it's true or not, but someone told me Gatorade was something good to try when you can't keep anything down. I've never tried it and I hope I don't get the opportunity anytime soon. Hope you feel better.


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 28, 2004)

Gatorade would be to replace potassium and electrolytes. It's really not all that necessary unless you are really vomitting a lot.


----------



## DeadBolt (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aggies1ut *_
> Gatorade would be to replace potassium and electrolytes. It's really not all that necessary unless you are really vomitting a lot.


It worked for me! I was throwing up like every hour and couldn't stomach anything but gatorade stayed down.  Damn those 120g's of sugar.


----------

